# oczywiście nie vs. oczywiście, że nie



## Donoav

Czy w tym kontekście można opuścić "że"?
"Mój syn coś skradł? No co Ty! Oczywiście(, że) nie".
Jeśli tak, czy to brzmi naturalnie?


----------



## zaffy

Nie można.


----------



## zaffy

Ale jak ktoś inny komentuje to jak najbardziej. 

A: Możesz pomóc bratu?
B: Nie! Nie mam czasu. 
A: Oczywiście 'nie'. Czego się mogłem spodziewać. Czy ty kiedykolwiek znajdziesz czas dla brata?


----------



## Ben Jamin

zaffy said:


> Nie można.


Można, w języku potocznym.


----------



## zaffy

Ben Jamin said:


> Można, w języku potocznym.


Rozumiem. Dla mnie nie i nigdy bym tego nie zrobił.


----------



## Henares

Donoav said:


> Czy w tym kontekście można opuścić "że"?
> "Mój syn coś skradł? No co Ty! Oczywiście(, że) nie".
> Jeśli tak, czy to brzmi naturalnie?


Cała wypowiedź nie brzmi dla mnie naturalnie. Powiedziałbym coś w style:

”Mój syn coś ukradł? (skraść można całusa albo serce). Chyba żartujesz/Nie wierzę w to/ To niemożliwe”


----------



## zaffy

Henares said:


> Cała wypowiedź nie brzmi dla mnie naturalnie. Powiedziałbym coś w style:


Ale skasowałbyś "nie"?

A: Idziesz jutro do roboty?
B: Oczywiście (, że) nie.

edit: choć tu akurat inna osoba komentuje, to nawet pasuje bez "że". Ale ja bym użył.


----------



## zaffy

Second thoughts. Dla mnie "oczywiście nie" pasuje tylko wtedy jak komentujemy czyjeś "nie"

A: Nie!
B: Oczywiście nie. Jak zwykle!


----------



## Ben Jamin

zaffy said:


> Ale skasowałbyś "nie"?
> 
> A: Idziesz jutro do roboty?
> B: Oczywiście (, że) nie.
> 
> edit: choć tu akurat inna osoba komentuje, to nawet pasuje bez "że". Ale ja bym użył.


Jedni uważają, tak, inni inaczej. Jak już powiedziałem, w języku potocznym nie ma sztywnych reguł, i opuszczanie słów, które nie są kluczowe dla sensu wypowiedzi jest na porządku dziennym. Oczywiście, im bardziej elegancko i precyzyjnie chcemy się wypowiadać, tym mniej słów możemy opuszczać. Dla mnie słowo "że" nie zmienia sensu wypowiedzi w przytoczonych zdaniach.


----------



## kknd

Sam zapewne nie potrafiłbym nie użyć spontanicznie (czyli w języku potocznym) „że” w tym kontekście.

Jeśli to byłoby naprawdę spontaniczne i potoczne wykrzyknienie, to jestem niemal pewien, że nie użyłbym „oczywiście” — postawiłbym na coś zdecydowanie żywszego i krótszego! (choćby „nie!” albo „w życiu!”, czy co tam… 😉)


----------



## Ben Jamin

kknd said:


> Sam zapewne nie potrafiłbym nie użyć spontanicznie (czyli w języku potocznym) „że” w tym kontekście.
> 
> Jeśli to byłoby naprawdę spontaniczne i potoczne wykrzyknienie, to jestem niemal pewien, że nie użyłbym „oczywiście” — postawiłbym na coś zdecydowanie żywszego i krótszego! (choćby „nie!” albo „w życiu!”, czy co tam… 😉)


"Oczywiście" martwym słowem???


----------

